# Configuração da net (servidor dhcp)!!

## henrpinto

Tenho um router ligado à net e não consigo fazer a ligação.

Para atribuir um IP automáticamente fiz o seguinte:

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/net
```

Depois dentro do editor coloquei:

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

Depois para verificar a ligação faço:

```
/sbin/ifconfig

***(e aparece o seguinte)***

Linkencap: Local Loopback

inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask: 255.0.0.0

inet6 addr:   : : 1/128 Scope: Host

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

Rx packects:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

Tx packects:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

collisions:0 Txqueuelen:0

Rx bytes:0 (0,0 b) Tx bytes:0 (0,0 b)
```

Não sei o que fiz mal ou o que não fiz!! Guiei-me sempre pelo handboock (english) networkless.

Se alguém me poder ajudar agradeço...

----------

## RoadRunner

por acaso iniciaste o teu eth0 com /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start? Ou adicionaste a algum runlevel(rc-update add net.eth0 default)?

----------

## baldeante

Na minha placa de rede tenho apenas a seguinte configuração : 

/etc/conf.d/net

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

Mas tou a usar dhcp dentro de uma rede com um servidor dhcp em windows nao sei se e o mesmo.

Assumindo que tens o servico iniciado como o RoadRunner indicou.

----------

## xef

Vamos por partes...

Antes de mais nada, tens eth0?

(ifcondif eth0 para confirmar)

Pode ser que te tenhas esquecido do modulo dessa placa de rede e por isso não esteja a funcionar

----------

## baldeante

 *xef wrote:*   

> Vamos por partes...
> 
> Antes de mais nada, tens eth0?
> 
> (ifcondif eth0 para confirmar)
> ...

 

Pelo post  do henrpinto so tem a interface net.lo carregado, pelo que sei sempre que se faz ifconfig mostra a configuração de todas as placas de rede activas.

Talvez nao tenha carregado o servico de rede como o RoadRunner indicou.

neste caso e so  executar os comandos : 

```

# para iniciar o servico

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

# para adicionar o servico ao arranque do pc

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

Pode tambem acontecer que o live cd detecta a placa de rede mas tem de se instalar um modulo a parte para a placa do PC, o kernel pode não ter suporte directo para a placa de rede em questão.

Se for este o caso henrpinto nao reparou que a placa detectada pelo live cd nao esta no kernel e nao instalou o modulo necessario, ou se instalou nao o carregou.

A partir daqui so posso fazer suposiçoes, estou sem ideias.

----------

## henrpinto

Iniciei o Gentoo e entrei como root e fiz: 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 e obtive o seguinte:

```
Starting eth0

   Bringing up eth0

      dhcp

          eth0 does not exist
```

Não sei o que não fiz, pois estive a ver e parece-me que realizei todos os passos o manual de instalação!!!

----------

## henrpinto

Experimentei com o live cd e funciona!!

Como posso instalar os drivers da placa de rede?

Já agora a presentação gráfica do gentoo é melhor quando tenho o live cd, terei também que instalar os drivers da placa gráfica? Como?

----------

## baldeante

 *henrpinto wrote:*   

> Experimentei com o live cd e funciona!!
> 
> Como posso instalar os drivers da placa de rede?
> 
> Já agora a presentação gráfica do gentoo é melhor quando tenho o live cd, terei também que instalar os drivers da placa gráfica? Como?

 

Quando o live cd arrancar vê qual é a placa de rede detectada e anota algures.

Depois tens de verificar se existe na configuração do kernel dentro da secção das placas de rede se existe alguma opção para a placa de rede atrás detectada e seleciona-la.

Se selecionares como modulo tens de adicionar ao ficheiro /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 ou /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (dependendo da versão do kernel que estiveres a utilizar) o nome do modulo e reiniciar o pc.

Se adicionares ao kernel (sem ser modulo) tens de reiniciar o pc apenas

Não te esquecas que depois de selecionar a opção no kernel seja ela qual for tens de voltar a compilar o kernel e copia-lo para /boot e se estiveres a utilizar o lilo tens de executar /sbin/lilo novamente.

Se não houver nenhuma opção para a placa de rede em questão no kernel tens de adicionar o pacote correcto para a tua placa de rede o que vai criar um modulo a carregar em /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 ou /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (dependendo da versao do kernel que estiveres a utilizar).

Acho que não me esqueci de nada, se assim for alguem que me corrija.

Quanto ao aspecto grafico da prompt do live cd não tem a ver com a placa grafica de certeza, a linha de comandos do gentoo depois de o teres a arrancar pelo disco nao tem o aspecto do live cd tem apenas um ecra preto como qualquer consola de linux ou ms-dos.

Não sei como colocar a linha de comandos do gentoo igual a do live cd mas quase de certeza que é possivel embora eu não saiba como.

----------

## baldeante

Descobri por acaso como colocar a consola igual a do livecd.

E utilizado o bootsplash se ainda estiveres interessado aqui tens os links, configurei a minha maquina e fiquei surpreendido, nao notei qualquer diferenca na rapidez da consola apesar do aspecto grafico e da minha maquina ter 10 anos.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer_Support

----------

## To

Uma pequena dica. Quando arrancas com o livecd executa na consola o comando 'lsmod' para veres que modulos estão carregados. Só tens depois de confirmar qual é o da tua placa e selecionares esse modulo no kernel que vais utilizar.

Tó

----------

